# download speed is 1/10 of download bandwidth?



## jayzig (Feb 17, 2011)

I read somewhere that your max download speed is 1/10 of your download bandwidth. Is this true? If so, is there a way to adjust it so I get more than 1/10 of my download bandwidth to download files?


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Mathematically (and in theory on paper) your download speed works out at 1/8 of your bandwidth. In practice, however, it can be lower during very busy periods when more people are online, but it will never be higher unless your ISP gives you more bandwidth.

All you can do, if it's much lower than 1/8 of your bandwidth is check that you don't have any unecessary telephone cabling connected to your DSL line (and any extensions you can't do without, check that it's not worn through the insulation anywhere). And of course check with your ISP that your bandwidth is actually what you should be getting. Very often it's lower than what you thought you were on.

Generally, make sure all broadband cabling & connections are sound and of good quality (no cheap stuff), including a good quality router if you have a choice. The free gear provided by most ISPs is "bargain basement" stuff (that's why it's free) and won't give you the best performance. I bought my own router even though my ISP provided one. It's as different as night is to day.


----------

